# My first picture on nodak outdoors



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

This is a picture of the best place on earth. With my dog, in a ground blind, at sunrise. At this time I didn't know it would be the best goose hunt of this past season.









http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=3420


----------



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

What kind of pup is that in the background? Oh, I cuold'nt agree more with the title of your photo.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like a perfect morning! What kind of blinds are those? I'm getting sick of hedgerows- going to get blinds for this year.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Great Picture, that big blind looks like a F/A Eliminator (Pro-Guide or Top Gun)!

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice pic man like it


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Final Approach Pro Guide blinds. The dog is a springer spaniel and she is my pride and joy. She has a small mouth and the giants are a little difficult for her. She gets the job done though, even if it looks really funny.


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

I like Spinger Spaniels. I know a guy who has two of them that he keeps on his ranch. They are two of the toughest dogs I've ever seen and they hunt pheasants great! Never seen them on action with geese but with the attitude they carry around they could do anything.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet pictures- hope i can get some ones that good next season and this spring


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I like it. Well done! Burl


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

springer spaniels---love em! :beer: sweet picture too, and yes its the best place to be... in the field with the sunrise and geese honking and cupping in your spread! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Nice picture, thanks for sharing! I had a few mornings spent in some fields similar to that! :beer:


----------



## GooseBusters12 (Jan 12, 2006)

NIce picture man!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I put some more pictures on that you guys can check out too.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey man, your other pics are sweet. :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Cool pics thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you guys for all your compliments I am totally flattered


----------

